# Whole Hog on a Rotisserie



## wascolianpride (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey guys my buddy asked me to cook a whole hog for him next month using his Rotisserie smoker problem I've never cooked a whole hog using a rotisserie set up so I was wondering if anyone has ever done a whole hog this way and whats the best way to do this? Any help would be appreciated thanks guys.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 10, 2012)

What kind of rotisserie does he have? Direct, indirect? Enclosed, not enclosed?


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes yes..is it a ferris wheel type deal or maybe a person has to impale it or something. It makes a difference ya know?


----------



## wascolianpride (Feb 11, 2012)

From what he told me its indirect and enclosed and its just your basic shaft with a motor rotating it.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 11, 2012)

This is my set up direct. Takes about 8-10 hrs @ around 275-325 F.

http://s296.photobucket.com/albums/mm16 ... -01-07.jpg


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 11, 2012)

What size hog are we talking here?


----------



## wascolianpride (Feb 12, 2012)

Puff said:
			
		

> What size hog are we talking here?


 Its going to be about an 80 pounder


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 16, 2012)

What type of fuel are you using?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 17, 2012)

OK Puff, if you're going to help the guy, make a list of questions and ask at once, at the rate you're going, the party will be over before he even starts!


----------



## wascolianpride (Feb 17, 2012)

Puff said:
			
		

> What type of fuel are you using?


Going to be using charcoal and a bled of wood cherry apple maybe a little hickory


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nick for the first time you're right! Not alot of free time as you seem to have.
80 lbder.....enclosed unit.....charcoal...run it at 350 and start temping the big parts at about 7 hrs. 
Hope this helps and I also hope this info isn't too late for your party. Good luck!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2012)

Atta boy Puff! I knew you could help!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 19, 2012)

Hmmm..sounded like a Missouri hawg heater till you got to the indirect part. They nail split barrels together end to end then twirl them with some kind car axle as the spit rod. Has a chain and motor on one end..but they just sling a little charcoal and chunks maybe in the bottom of the barrels. So it would be direct enclosed I think. Maybe its for half hawgs. I aint sure now. Its been a while since I seen one.


----------



## wascolianpride (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you puff I shall let you know how this bad boy turns out hopefully for the better.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Anxiously waiting. From the book of John Pen.....don't forget the pics.  8)


----------



## getapit (Feb 25, 2012)

I have found that stuffing the rib cage with meat, either pork butt or beef brisket portions helps to SLOW the process down, protecting the ribs from overcooking.  Just a suggestion.  That also supplies more meat for eating!


----------



## wascolianpride (Feb 27, 2012)

getapit said:
			
		

> I have found that stuffing the rib cage with meat, either pork butt or beef brisket portions helps to SLOW the process down, protecting the ribs from overcooking.  Just a suggestion.  That also supplies more meat for eating!



Would you stuff it the same way as if you were stuffing it with garlic,onions etc?


----------

